# New DM seeks interest in PFRPG PBP - Crypt of the Everflame



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi folks,

Is anyone here interested in giving a newcomer a shot as a DM? My circumstances are such that I don't have a face-to-face game available to me at present, due to family life and variable work schedule. I've been nosing around the web, looking for a place to take a shot at running a PBP game using Pathfinder rules. Having lurked here for a month or so, it seems that the folks here have a certain maturity and sense of strong community which many PBP boards lack. So, I've decided to give it a try.

I'd like to run the Paizo module Crypt of the Everflame, which is an introductory adventure for 1st level characters. I'm sure there will be questions about character creation rules and so forth, but for now, I'm just trying to see if there are some interested players who might like to give me a shot. As for my pedigree, I'm 36, married with two kids, and work in management. I've been playing and DMing Dungeons and Dragons (as well as many other PnP RPGs) for a whole lotta years now. I like role-playing interesting characters just as much as I like rolling dice and slaying monsters. Mostly though, I like the fun of gathering with friends for a game, and my hope is that maybe a group of us here could recreate a bit of that camaraderie, even if it is just through the computer screen.

If you want to know more about Crypt of the Everflame, here is the copy from the back of the module:

[sblock]
The young heroes of the town of Kassen are ready for their coming-of-age ceremony, an old tradition in which they retrieve a piece of the eternal flame burning in the tomb of the town’s founder. Yet when they arrive there, they find only the corpses of their fellow townsfolk, dead bandits, and mysterious animated skeletons. The novice heroes must brave the traps and perils of the Crypt of the Everflame, discover the source of the corruption that has awakened an ancient evil, and defeat a menace that seeks vengeance against Kassen and its people.[/sblock]
Hopefully we can get four or five players interested in giving this a shot. I look forward to hearing from some of you. Thanks!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the ENWorld BAJ. ENW is indeed a great place to run a game and you will find lots of great players here.

This sounds like fun so count me in.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Welcome to the ENWorld BAJ. ENW is indeed a great place to run a game and you will find lots of great players here.
> 
> This sounds like fun so count me in.




Excellent, welcome Fenris! I'd be happy to discuss ideas for character race/class, if you have any yet.

Spread the word! Tell your friends!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 6, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Excellent, welcome Fenris! I'd be happy to discuss ideas for character race/class, if you have any yet.
> 
> Spread the word! Tell your friends!




Oh, give it about an hour and the game will be bustling with players. 

Reserve one for a friend if you would and I will check with them.

As for races/classes, I would like to know how you would like to start the characters. Usually for PbP, point buy works well, but other DMs do have players roll using a dice roller like Invisible Castle. your call there. But a lot of players will want to know that first as they think up characters.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Oh, give it about an hour and the game will be bustling with players.
> 
> Reserve one for a friend if you would and I will check with them.
> 
> As for races/classes, I would like to know how you would like to start the characters. Usually for PbP, point buy works well, but other DMs do have players roll using a dice roller like Invisible Castle. your call there. But a lot of players will want to know that first as they think up characters.



 Fair enough! I definitely will want to use a point buy system for ability scores. I think the exact number of points may depend on how many players we end up with. If it's four, I'll probably allow a 20 point build. If five, I'll likely draw the line at 15.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 6, 2009)

Count me interested.  Probably an Elven Wizard.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got a 1st level human barbarian that I built for another PF game that seemed to end up dead already...I'd love to give him a new home.

I might have to change his stats based on what point buy you use, but here is ANUNDR VALKRSSON


And welcome to the forums, BJA!


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 6, 2009)

My curiosity is piqued by Pathfinder. I honestly know nothing about it, I think I've had my head in the ground for too long. I'm interested in knowing the system and if you'd take a flier on someone like me whilst doing a little hand-holding, then count me in.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 6, 2009)

Count Queenie in as a player as well BAJ please.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow, it's great to see so much interest so quickly! Fenris, you were right! 

So tell me, oh veterans of the boards, is it customary to accept the first 'X' number of players on a first-come, first-served basis? Is it bad form to wait for a larger pool of interested persons, and choose players based on completeness and quality of character sheets, writing skills, or party balance? I want to follow established convention as much as possible. 

If we go with first-come first-served, we have five already (Fenris, rangerjohn, Rhun, ethandrew, and Queenie), which is my limit for a first go-round, I think.

BTW, Rhun I like Anundr quite a bit, good character there!

And ethandrew, it's okay if you're unfamiliar with PFRPG rules, because it's pretty new to me too. I keep finding myself slipping back into certain old habits from 3.5, so we'll all just have to be patient with one another.

Advice on player selection is welcome.

EDIT: Oh, and I really appreciate being so warmly welcomed too! I'm glad I decided to try this here.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 6, 2009)

As a current DM here, it's easy to grab the first X players that sign up, I've changed my selection method to set a date and ask for submissions until then. However its your call, if you're anxious to get underway, the only one I haven't gamed with is rangerjohn here and know they're all good folks (most are on here). 

If you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

renau1g said:


> As a current DM here, it's easy to grab the first X players that sign up, I've changed my selection method to set a date and ask for submissions until then. However its your call, if you're anxious to get underway, the only one I haven't gamed with is rangerjohn here and know they're all good folks (most are on here).
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to PM me.




Thanks for the advice, renau1g. I wouldn't mind doing something similar, but I don't want to come across as arrogant or exclusive (I don't have your advantage of 6000+ posts on which to stake a reputation ). On the other hand, it seems that the most balanced and compatible playgroup might be found by being patient, and I think I must place my priorities there. I'll wait and see who else throws a hat in the ring for at least 24 hours, and we'll proceed from there. 

For those who are interested so far, what sort of characters did you have in mind?


----------



## Theroc (Nov 6, 2009)

In my experience games are largely "First come, first served" but not always, and it often depends what the DM is seeking.  If you're looking for a certain level of role playing or roll playing, you may want to look at applications and choose based on that.

Either method works, so it's whichever you'd prefer, I'd say.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

While first come first serve isn't always the most "fair" way to select players, it will at least give you the number of players you need in the quickest amount of time. The problem I've seen with having everyone post characters and then choosing the ones you think best fit is that you end up just accepting everyone, because you don't have the heart to turn anyone down or think all the characters are great. Thus, you end up with far more players than you originally anticipated. I speak from experience on this.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Theroc said:


> In my experience games are largely "First come, first served" but not always, and it often depends what the DM is seeking. If you're looking for a certain level of role playing or roll playing, you may want to look at applications and choose based on that.
> 
> Either method works, so it's whichever you'd prefer, I'd say.




Excellent advice, thank you Theroc! I've perused the boards quite a bit, and it looks to me like I'd be fine with the five players who have already jumped in the pool. So, I've decided to just go ahead with the following players:

Fenris
rangerjohn
Rhun
ethandrew
Queenie

Welcome one and all! Now, we know that Rhun already has a barbarian ready to go, and rangerjohn is interested in playing an elven wizard. Great so far. What do the rest of you have in mind?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

You may want to post your character creation guidelines, BAJ...you know, how many point buy to use for attributes, number of traits, etc, etc. Basically anything that could vary from game to game. Also, any house rules you may use.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Since I'm new to Pathfinder, I should probably play something generally easy in terms of mechanics. I'm feeling like some sort of secondary fighter, be it ranged or two weaponed, or whatnot. But looking at the pathfinder srd, things look pretty standard, so I'm curious where the deviations lie.

Hmm, okay. I realize I'm doing a running commentary post as I type, go read the srd some, type some more, anyway, it's less than engaging, but it also gives me more ideas. That being said, I'll do a wait and see, allow the other players to play whatever they choose and I'll fill in the gaps as best as I can.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Now a few words about character backgrounds. All of the PCs should be native to the town of Kassen. They most likely would all know each other, and may even be close friends (or rivals?). The background information below details a bit of information about the town's founder and local hero, Ekat Kassen, and why the Crypt of the Everflame is so important to the town. All of the locals should know at least the bare bones of this story, so I don't consider it very spoiler-ish. 

Now, for the first time in four years, the mayor is going to send some young 'heroes' to the Crypt to recover the undying flame and signal the end of the harvest (guess who?). This is where the game will commence. 

In order to further help you create a plausible background for your characters, I will post some information about an NPC in town who might act as something of a mentor to your PC. You aren't required to use it, but it may help you add some detail to your background.

[sblock=Adventure Background]Ekat Kassen was a crusader and fortune seeker who came to serve Lastwall in the year 4515 ar. While he fought with distinction, he soon realized that he wanted more from life and left the Lastwall military to find his fortune elsewhere. His travels took him all over the region around Lake Encarthan, and he decided to settle down in 4522 after a very profitable adventure. Using a sizable portion of his fortune, he set out to tame a small area of the Fangwood on the banks of the Tourondel River, making it a natural stopover for those traveling up and down the river to Skelt. For the next 10 years, the town, which was then known as Kassen’s Hold, grew and prospered. 

All that changed when Asar Vergas came to Kassen’s Hold with a host of mercenaries under his command. Asar was an old companion of Ekat, and the two had traveled together for some time before splitting up just after Ekat’s last adventure. Over the years, Asar became sure that Ekat had cheated him after that adventure. Promising great wealth to his mercenaries, Asar raided the town relentlessly for 2 months. Finally, the townsfolk managed to locate Asar’s camp in an ancient crypt deep in the forest, and Ekat himself went out to deal with his old companion. The battle was terribly bloody, with only a few townsfolk coming back to tell the tale. In the end, Asar was slain and his mercenaries scattered, but Ekat suffered a mortal wound. He died 2 days later, on the 11th day of Neth, 4535. In honor of their beloved founder, the townsfolk buried Kassen in the ancient crypt, interring his bones in a place of honor, above the simple sarcophagi used to inter Asar, his mercenaries, and the townsfolk that lost their lives in the bitter struggle. They placed an eternal flame above Kassen’s final resting place, so that all who visited might find warmth in the wilderness. 

Over the years, the Crypt of the Everflame has become an important part of the history of the town, now simply called Kassen. The townsfolk view the crypt as a memorial to those difficult first years of the town’s history. Every autumn, a few of the townsfolk make a pilgrimage to the crypt to light a lantern from the flame and bring it back to town, where it is preserved all winter, a symbol of the town’s resilience. Most years, the town mayor and a group of dignitaries perform this quest. Every few years, however, a handful of younger townsfolk are given the honor of lighting the lantern. Many see this as a passage into adulthood, a taste of adventure before settling down to work and marriage. The quest starts out as a solemn ceremony in town, where the townsfolk gather to wish the adventurers luck, just as it was when Kassen himself left to fight the mercenaries. When the adventurers return a few days later, the town holds a great celebration in their honor. This also marks the final harvest celebration before the long winter.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Since I'm new to Pathfinder, I should probably play something generally easy in terms of mechanics. I'm feeling like some sort of secondary fighter, be it ranged or two weaponed, or whatnot. But looking at the pathfinder srd, things look pretty standard, so I'm curious where the deviations lie.




It is very similar to 3.5 ethandrew. The major differences are in the races, classes, etc. Pretty much everything is in the SRD. Oh, and if you take a look at my PC and use him as kind of a guideline, it should be a good place to start as far as differences are concerned.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> You may want to post your character creation guidelines, BAJ...you know, how many point buy to use for attributes, number of traits, etc, etc. Basically anything that could vary from game to game. Also, any house rules you may use.




Most certainly! I intend to stick to the book as closely as we can for this game, since it's a learning process for some (including me). That said, we may always find that we need to adjust something on the fly, but for now here's what I've got.

1. 1st level characters

2. 20 point buy for ability scores

3. Maximum hit points at first level

4. No evil alignments

5. Average starting gold per class

6. Two traits to start (only one of which can be a combat trait)

7. Please write up a background and description (preferably to include some links to your mentor and the other PCs)

Anything I've forgotten?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

Perfect, BAJ!!! My PC already conforms to those guidelines. 

I'll just have to update the background to fit with the background of the adventure.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Since I'm new to Pathfinder, I should probably play something generally easy in terms of mechanics. I'm feeling like some sort of secondary fighter, be it ranged or two weaponed, or whatnot. But looking at the pathfinder srd, things look pretty standard, so I'm curious where the deviations lie.




Right, essentially, if you know how to play 3.5, you know how to play PFRPG. There are a couple of large differences that come to mind, such as the CMB/CMD system and sorcerer bloodlines. But most of the other differences are more subtle, which can sneak up on you. I find myself making wrong assumptions sometimes. But we'll all work together to keep things on the straight and narrow.

Some links which may be helpful:

Pathfinder SRD

Traits


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Perfect, BAJ!!! My PC already conforms to those guidelines.
> 
> I'll just have to update the background to fit with the background of the adventure.




Excellent, Rhun!

To that end, let me introduce you to Anundr's suggested mentor.

[sblock]
Braggar Ironhame is one of the two blacksmiths that service Kassen. This dour dwarf runs a small business on the south side of town. Although he is outpaced by his competitor (Renet’s Steel, near the town square), Braggar’s goods are of higher quality. Braggar is a surly mentor, capable of incredible fits of anger if one of his pieces is not turning out as planned. As such, he often has to spend time repairing his workshop, which only further slows down his work. Braggar’s teaching style focuses on craft and artifice, but he can also teach pupils about controlling their anger and unleashing it when the time is right.[/sblock]


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 6, 2009)

Town map and key have been relocated to the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet! I like it.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey BAJ, is it okay if I give Anundr 1 extra skill point at level 1 to put into Craft (Weaponsmith) for pure flavor of the background? I'll take 1 less skill point at level 2, if this is cool with you?


----------



## Queenie (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Jack! I'm glad Fenris signed me up when he did or I might not have made it in 

Give me some time to peruse the thread and I'll get character ideas by tonight / tomorrow. 

I love the smell of new games in the morning!


----------



## Queenie (Nov 7, 2009)

I am going to add some skill to the party and play a rogue.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm glad to see Fenris and Queenie in this game...since their PC's are about to die in my Ravenloft game!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm glad to see Fenris and Queenie in this game...since their PC's are about to die in my Ravenloft game!





Bring it on man, bring it on and see what a Psychic Warrior can do when you let him manifest


----------



## Fenris (Nov 7, 2009)

And I am going to play a cleric btw.

maybe even Sarenrae since Rhun doesn't know how to play one


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey BAJ, is it okay if I give Anundr 1 extra skill point at level 1 to put into Craft (Weaponsmith) for pure flavor of the background? I'll take 1 less skill point at level 2, if this is cool with you?



 Yes, that would be fine. In fact, I applaud you for creating a background that involves a realistic occupation for Anundr. Good job.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

Queenie said:


> I am going to add some skill to the party and play a rogue.






Fenris said:


> And I am going to play a cleric btw.
> 
> maybe even Sarenrae since Rhun doesn't know how to play one




Excellent on both counts! I imagine some traps may just await you in the crypts...and of course, a cleric will be important for stitching everyone back together. Assuming rangerjohn still wants to do a wizard, that leaves things pretty wide open for ethandrew. The party looks very balanced.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

With some more character classes settled, here are some background tidbits for Fenris and Queenie. Just let me know if I can help with sheets and backgrounds in any way!

[sblock=Mentor suggestion for a cleric]
Father Rantal Prasst: The small town of Kassen has only one temple and it is devoted primarily to Erastil, but Father Prasst allows those who worship other friendly gods to pray at the temple as well. While Father Prasst does not offer services in the names of these deities, there are small shrines to other gods set up in some of the alcoves, including Gozreh, Gorum, Shelyn, and Torag. Father Prasst is a kind and understanding man, but he is hard when it comes to the defense of the community. He is quite young, only 24, and many in the community do not put too much faith in his council, except in spiritual matters. He was trained as a soldier in Tamran, but he left after his first battle to become a priest, and refuses to say why.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mentor suggestion for a rogue]
Jimes “Short Change” Iggins: Those who frequent the Seven Silvers tavern know to count their coins before they leave the table, especially if they have been served by “Short Change,” the halfling waiter who has a propensity for giving less change than is due (although he insists the name is due to his short stature). Although Jimes is genuinely kind and helpful to all the locals, he just can’t help but end up with some of their possessions at the end of the night, be it a few coins or a loose dagger. Most of the townsfolk are quite aware of this and do not take too much offense if something goes missing. After all, they know where the missing goods went. Anyone who works with Jimes at the Seven Silvers is sure to get a host of tips and tricks from this good-natured thief, who thinks that a little petty theft is all in good fun.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2009)

Fenris said:


> And I am going to play a cleric btw.
> 
> maybe even Sarenrae since Rhun doesn't know how to play one




I'm gonna remember that the next time you need some healing my friend!


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm late! I'm late! I'm late for a game that looks great!

Welcome to EnWorld Broad Arrow Jack  {BAJ- great abbrevies  }

Have a great game.

HM


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, still going with the elven wizard.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I'm gonna remember that the next time you need some healing my friend!




Yeah, yeah. You wouldn't have nearly as much fun without Jovik 

But what are Danth's domains BTW? These new PF domains take some getting used to.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 7, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> [sblock=Mentor suggestion for a rogue]
> Jimes “Short Change” Iggins: Those who frequent the Seven Silvers tavern know to count their coins before they leave the table, especially if they have been served by “Short Change,” the halfling waiter who has a propensity for giving less change than is due (although he insists the name is due to his short stature). Although Jimes is genuinely kind and helpful to all the locals, he just can’t help but end up with some of their possessions at the end of the night, be it a few coins or a loose dagger. Most of the townsfolk are quite aware of this and do not take too much offense if something goes missing. After all, they know where the missing goods went. Anyone who works with Jimes at the Seven Silvers is sure to get a host of tips and tricks from this good-natured thief, who thinks that a little petty theft is all in good fun.[/sblock]




[sblock] I love the mentor and am working on my background and will have that posted today. I wanted to double check with you before proceeding: is it okay to be the daughter of the Seven Silvers Tavern and Inn? It would work well with her having learned her skills. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2009)

first, welcome to Enworld!
Second it looks like you have a list of great players. 
Third I just wanted to say hi. 
Forth, special hi to Rhun, Queeny and Fenris.

Welcome to EN world and good luck!!


----------



## Queenie (Nov 7, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> first, welcome to Enworld!
> Second it looks like you have a list of great players.
> Third I just wanted to say hi.
> Forth, special hi to Rhun, Queeny and Fenris.
> ...




Hi Scott! I've been missing the old peg leg and Lola and Rovan lately...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Yeah, yeah. You wouldn't have nearly as much fun without Jovik
> 
> But what are Danth's domains BTW? These new PF domains take some getting used to.




Healing and Sun domains. I might consider swapping Sun for one of Sarenae's other domains, but that is one of the decisions I still need to make.



Scott DeWar said:


> Forth, special hi to Rhun, Queeny and Fenris.




Thanks Dewar!


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 7, 2009)

This is what I have so far.


Elandril male elf Wizard (Evoker)
Opposition schools: enchantment and necromancy
+1 dmg/CL evocation spells
Force bolt 1d4+1 6/day
Str 14 (5)
Dex 16 (5)
Con 12 (5)
Int 16 (5)
Wis 10
Cha 10

AC: 13 (17 w/mage armor)
HP: 8 (6+1con+1favored class)
Saves:
Fort:+1
Ref: +3
Will: +2

Combat:
BAB +0
CMB +2

Melee
Storm: Longsword +3( Arcane Bond MW)   1-8+2 crit 19-20 x2 15 gp 4lb

Range
Shortbow  +3  1-6  Crit 20 x3 RI 60 30 gp 2lbs


Feats:
Extend Spell

Traits:
 Gifted Adept: Your interest in magic was inspired by
witnessing a spell being cast in a particularly dramatic
method, perhaps even one that affected you physically
or spiritually. This early exposure to magic has made it
easier for you to work similar magic on your own. Pick
one spell when you choose this trait—from this point
on, whenever you cast that spell, its effects manifest at
+1 caster level.  Shocking Grasp

Magical Lineage: One of your parents was a gifted
spellcaster who not only used metamagic often, but
developed many magical items and perhaps even a new
spell or two—and you have inherited a fragment of this
greatness. Pick one spell when you choose this trait.
When you apply metamagic feats to this spell, treat its
actual level as 1 lower for determining the spell’s f inal
adjusted level.  Mage Armor

Spells:
3/3
0: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic

1: Mage Armor(extended), Shocking Grasp (2d6+1) Arcane Bond Sword, Magic Missle

Skills:
Spellcraft:7 (9) to identify magic items
Knowledge, History: 7
Knowledge, Local 7
Knowledge Arcana 7

Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic, Sylvan, Orc


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

rangerjohn, thanks for confirming your character as the party's wizard! Everyone is established now, except for ethandrew.

Here is some information about a likely mentor for your wizard. Please try to incorporate it into your background if at all possible.

[sblock=Suggested wizard mentor]Holgast: On the eastern edge of town is a single tower, leaning slightly to the south, made of bricks and timber. This is the home of Holgast, the town’s local sage and mystic. Although Holgast is very knowledgeable, he is old and quite forgetful, meaning that the townsfolk (the mayor in particular) only consult him if the need is truly great. Holgast spends most of his days wandering about his tower, reading books, smoking his pipe, and taking naps. Once a week, he wanders into town to purchase supplies and provisions with his seemingly inexhaustible reserve of perfect golden coins, which he claims came from an immense hoard some years ago. Holgast makes for a frustrating mentor. His lessons are erratic and old fashioned. His apprentices are required to do all manner of chores for the privilege of learning from him, while he sleeps the day away and teaches very little. Those who have learned anything from him have done so by sneaking into the wizard’s spellbooks while he is napping.[/sblock]


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd like to say a special thank you to renau1g, Theroc, HolyMan, and Scott DeWar for being so helpful and welcoming to a newcomer! I appreciate the hospitality!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

Queenie said:


> [sblock] I love the mentor and am working on my background and will have that posted today. I wanted to double check with you before proceeding: is it okay to be the daughter of the Seven Silvers Tavern and Inn? It would work well with her having learned her skills. [/sblock]




Queenie,

[sblock]I think that's a great idea! Here are two other NPCs detailed in the adventure who are important to the Seven Silvers Tavern.

Asina Silvers: Asina looks almost identical to her beautiful mother, a fact that causes her father Trelvar some pain since his wife’s unfortunate passing a year ago. This young girl helps her father run the Seven Silvers inn and tavern near the center of town. Asina is only 13 years old, but she is already known as the preeminent town gossip, collecting all sorts of rumors and tales to spread to those who stop by the inn for a pint. Asina works hard and has a pleasant smile, but she is secretly worried for her father. She wants to make him proud by taking over the inn, but this gets in the way of her true dream to move to the city (Tamran) and make a life for herself there.

Trelvar Silvers: Trelvar, along with his daughter, Asina, run the only tavern and inn located in Kassen, the Seven Silvers. Trelvar is middleaged and inherited the bar from his father over 10 years ago. Although Trelvar is a good man and honest with his customers (even if Jimes is not), he has fallen into a deep depression over the past year. His wife died giving birth to his only son, and the son did not last the winter. As a result, Trelvar is left without a wife or heir. While Asina has tried to brighten his mood and insists that she will take over the bar, Trelvar is unsure and would be just as likely to give the place over to a respectable employee after seeing to it that Asina was properly married. It seems like the only time Trelvar seems to cheer up is when a wealthy or affluent stranger rolls into town.

Now, the most obvious ways to adapt this info to include your PC would be:

1. Your rogue _is_ Asina (possibly with a different first name), likely a bit older than described.

2. Your rogue is a second Silvers daughter, presumably Asina's older sister.

I could go either way, or I'd be open to other ideas as well. Let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> I'd like to say a special thank you to renau1g, Theroc, HolyMan, and Scott DeWar for being so helpful and welcoming to a newcomer! I appreciate the hospitality!




We like fresh blood here on the boards, BAJ. It seems sometimes that there are only a few of us really active players/DMs, and we all end up being the grandest of friends!


----------



## Queenie (Nov 7, 2009)

Work in progress (No peeking)

[sblock]
Mariana Silvers





*Female Human Rogue 1st Level*
NG medium humanoid
18 years old
5' 10", 136 pounds, raven black hair and blue eyes

*Init* +6 (+4 Dex, +2 Reactionary); Senses: *Perception: +4*

*AC* 16, touch 14, flat-footed 12 (+2 armor, +4 Dex, +0 size, misc. mods)
*HP* 10 (max first level  plus 1 from human bonus per level+ 1 Con) 
*Languages:* Common, Elven, Halfling

*Fort* +1, *Ref *+6, *Will* +0 
*Spd *30 ft.
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* +0; *Melee* +4; *Ranged* +4

*Abilities* 
*Str* 10, *Dex* 18, *Con* 12, *Int* 14, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 13 


*Feats* 

Weapon Finesse (Combat) (Pathfinder_OGC)
Two-Weapon Fighting (Combat) (Pathfinder_OGC)

*Traits* Charming, Reactionary



*Skills* 

Acrobatics +8, Appraise +6, Bluff +5 (+6 vs opposite sex), Climb +0, Diplomacy +5, Disable Device +8, Escape Artist +4, Intimidate +1, Knowledge: Local +6, Perception +4, Ride +4, Sense Motive +4, Sleight of Hand +8, Stealth +8, Survival 0, Swim +0, Use Magic Device +5

*Combat Gear*
*Rapier,* +4 (1d6 DMG) (+0 BAB, +0 STR, +4 DEX, +0 size, +0 weapon quality, 0 feat)
*Dagger,* +4 (1d4 DMG) (+0 BAB, +0 Str, +4 DEX, +0 size, +0 weapon quality, 0 feat)
*Two Weapon,* +2/+2 (1d6/1d4)
*Shortbow* +4 (1d6 DMG) (+0 BAB, +4 Dex, +0 size, +0 weapon quality, +0 feat)


*Possessions*  Leather Armor (10 gp), Rapier (20 gp), Dagger (2 gp), Shortbow (30 gp)
20 arrows (1 gp), Thieves Tools (30 gp), Backpack (2 gp), Crowbar (2 gp), Grappling Hook (1 gp), 50 ft Silk Rope (10 gp), Explorer's Outfit (Free), Belt pouch (1 gp), 2 sacks (2 sp), soap ( 1 sp), Small steel mirror (10 gp), 4 sunrods (8 gp), Caltrops (1 gp), 2 tindertwigs (2 gp), Bedroll (1 sp), Winter Blanket (5 sp), Waterskin (1 gp), Hunk of Cheese ( 1 sp), 2 Loaves of Bread ( 4 cp), 4 Days Trail Rations ( 2gp)

*Coin: 5 gp  9 sp  6 cp*

Background Info: Mariana is the oldest daughter of Trelvar Silvers, the Inn keeper of the Seven Silvers in Kassen. Mariana is just as beautiful as her younger sister Asina, but having reached maturity is that much more striking. Asina, the town gossip is very happy in Kassen, loves working in the Inn and would like to take it over some day. Mariana hates it, she is a talented young woman who feels Kassen is too small for her. She yearns for adventure and challenges. She hears at least as much gossip as Asina, but doesn't care to repeat it, preferring to deal with rumors herself. 

One of her biggest influences growing up was the waiter at the Seven Silvers, Jimes “Short Change” Iggins. This affable halfling had light fingers and Mariana watched him carefully and saw what he was doing before trying it out on her own. A few missing coppers here and there gave Mariana a thrill she hadn't known before. Soon she had Iggins teaching her behind her father's back. Being a smart girl she quickly picked up on it and other tricks too. She got into trouble a few times not trying to do anything bad, just having some fun. Luckily either her father or this love-sick kid with a crush on her from the temple would come and intervene with the magistrate. Mariana was so excited come the opportunity to go retrieve the Eternal Flame, for her it meant leaving the town for a bit, some adventure and the beginning of getting out from under her father who only wanted to marry her off.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Hi Scott! I've been missing the old peg leg and Lola and Rovan lately...



lolYeah, that peg leg sailor if mine was a hoot, eh? 

did I mis seeing that Eathan drew is here too? oops. sorry. I know we have been inb a game some where ......


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 9, 2009)

BAJ any chance of making Holgast an elf and a family member?  The traits seem to suggest they came from family.  As for one of the traits and the arcane bond;  lets say my character was rumaging among Holghast's many artifacts while he slept.  He came across Storm and was zapped by the sword.  From this incident they were bonded and he now has an affinity for lightning spells.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

Should be ready for review:


*ANUNDR VALKRSSON*
(Redux)

Description
Anundr certainly stands out in a crowd. At six and a half feet tall, with broad shoulders and a body of iron-corded muscle, the northman towers over most folk. His youth, though, is all too apparent in his features, which most would consider handsome (if not accompanied by his gruff northern manner). He is fair of skin, wears his blonde hair long, and dresses simply in the leathers and furs common to the northlands.




[sblock=Credit]Credit to Pixx73 at DeviantArt[/sblock]

Personality & Background
Anundr was born in the isolated northern village of Haafinger (Solitude, in common), but his family moved south while he was still quite young. They settled on the outskirts of the town of Kassen, out beyond the town wall, on a small farm; as worshippers of the northern gods in a town where nearly the entire populace worshipped the gods of the south, his family wasn't well accepted, and were often ridiculed for their beliefs. Thus, they eked out a meager living on the edge of town, growing their own crops, and hunting their own game. While not a pleasant life, it taught Anundr to be strong and self sufficient. Tilling earth, digging peat, and cutting wood paid physical dividends, and the ridicule and shunning received by some of the villagers strengthened the young warrior’s determination and will to the point of stubbornness.

During Anundr’s middle teen years, his parents fell ill to a wasting sickness, and died within a few months. The youth sought work in Kassen, unable to manage the farm on his own; the dwarven blacksmith Braggar took the boy as an apprentice, noting that Anundr's strength and dwarf-like stubborness would serve him well as a smith. It is well that Braggar chose Anundr, for few others would have the resilience to deal with Braggar's fits of rage. The two learned much from one another, and while their verbal sparring was all too common, there was also an unspoken mutual respect between them.

Anundr generally fights with his two-handed broadsword, as he was trained to do by his father, and wears a suit of overlapping metal scales in combat. He also carries shield and hammer for those situations that call more for defensive tactics than brute force.

*Anundr Valkrsson*
*Chaotic Good Human (Shoanti) Male*
Barbarian 1

XPs: 

*Stats*
Str	18	(+4) 	(10 points, +2 race)
Dex	14	(+2)	(5 points)
Con	14	(+2)	(5 points)
Int	12	(+1)	(2 points)
Wis	10	(+0)	(0 points)
Cha	08	(-1)	(-2 points)

*General*
HP: 		14		(12 [1st level] + 2 [con])
AC: 		17 or 19	(10 base, +5 armor, + 2 dex [+2 shield])
--- Touch AC	12
--- Flatfooted	13 or 15
Initiative: 	+4	(+2 dex, +2 trait)
Move:		40’	(40’ base)

*Combat*
BAB:			+1
Melee:			+5	
--- Greatsword		+6 (2d6+6/19-20)
--- Warhammer		+5 (1d8+4 or 1d8+6/x3)
Ranged:		+3
--- Throwing Axe 	+3 (1d6+4/x3)

Combat Maneuver Bonus: +5
Combat Maneuver Defense: 17

*Saves:*
Fort:	+4	(2 base, + 2 con)
Ref:	+2	(0 base, + 2 dex)
Wil:	+1	(0 base, + 0 wis, +1 trait)

*Skills:*
- (8 total: 4 class, +1 human, +1 int, +1 favored class, +1 background) -
Acrobatics			+2	(1 rank, +3 trained, +2 dex, -4 ACP)
Climb				+4	(1 rank, +3 trained, +4 str, -4 ACP)
Craft (Weaponsmith)		+5	(1 rank, +3 trained, +1 int)
Intimidate			+3	(1 rank, +3 trained, -1 cha)
Knowledge (Nature)		+5	(1 rank, +3 trained, +1 int)
Perception			+4	(1 rank, +3 trained, +0 wis)
Survival			+4	(1 rank, +3 trained, +0 wis)
Swim				+4	(1 rank, +3 trained, +4 str, -4 ACP) 

*Languages:*
- Common
- Shoanti
- Goblin

*Feats:*
- Weapon Focus: Greatsword (1st level)
- Power Attack

*Traits*
- Reactionary
- Indomitable Faith

*Class Features:*
- Fast Movement
- Rage (6 rage points)

*Racial Features:*
- +2 to One Ability
- Medium Size
- Normal Speed
- Bonus Skill Points
- Bonus Feat

*Arms, Armor and Equipment:*
- Scale mail (50gp, 20lb)
- Large wooden shield (7gp, 10lb)
- Greatsword (crafted, 17gp, 8lb)
- Throwing Axe (crafted 3gp, 2lb)
- Warhammer (crafted, 4gp, 5lb)
- Traveler’s Outfit (1gp, 5lb [worn])
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
--- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
--- Torches, 12 (12cp, 12lb)
--- Rope, 50’ hemp (1gp, 10lb)
--- Trail rations, 3 days (15sp, 4lb)
--- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
--- Chalk, 1 piece (1cp, ---)
--- Flint & Steel (1gp, ---)
--- Flask, (3cp, 1.5lb)
--- Coin [13gp, 21sp, 14cp]


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 9, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> BAJ any chance of making Holgast an elf and a family member? The traits seem to suggest they came from family. As for one of the traits and the arcane bond; lets say my character was rumaging among Holghast's many artifacts while he slept. He came across Storm and was zapped by the sword. From this incident they were bonded and he now has an affinity for lightning spells.



 ranger, there's no reason Holgast couldn't be an elf, so far as I know. If you are incline to make him your PCs relative, that's probably okay too, but I think it should be more of a distant relative. An uncle, or the like, rather than a parent. Don't worry too much about the text of the traits you've selected, that certainly isn't set in stone in my book. The 'parents' in question could certainly have been an 'uncle' or even just 'teacher'. Go ahead and write up Elandril's background, and I'll let you know if anything there wouldn't work within the confines of the module as written.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay, Anundr is ready for me to review. How is everybody else coming on sheets and backgrounds?

Also, has anyone seen ethandrew around? We still don't know what he wants to play.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 9, 2009)

Newbie question time: 

Lurking around, it appears to me that many DMs often create a separate thread for character sheets and sometimes other information. Would that be helpful to all of you?


----------



## Queenie (Nov 9, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Okay, Anundr is ready for me to review. How is everybody else coming on sheets and backgrounds?
> 
> Also, has anyone seen ethandrew around? We still don't know what he wants to play.




I will admit that Fenris is helping me work on my character sheet. It's coming along fairly well, I think we have most of the mechanics done and now that you've okayed part of the background I can get working on putting it on paper - heh or computer, I guess.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 9, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Newbie question time:
> 
> Lurking around, it appears to me that many DMs often create a separate thread for character sheets and sometimes other information. Would that be helpful to all of you?




I do think it's pretty helpful to have that thread separate. When the character sheets are all in the first post or first bunch of posts its easier to know where to find them rather than when they are buried in another thread. Usually there are three threads: the game thread, the OOG chatter thread and the sheets & references thread. 

But of course you can feel free to set it up however you like!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Also, has anyone seen ethandrew around? We still don't know what he wants to play.




I don't think Ethandrew is an every day poster. But he is active in at least one game I'm in with him. So, I'm sure we will see him again in the next couple of days.



Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Newbie question time:
> 
> Lurking around, it appears to me that many DMs often create a separate thread for character sheets and sometimes other information. Would that be helpful to all of you?




Yes, a Rogue's Gallery thread is definitely a good idea. It puts all the character sheets in one easy to find place, and gives you a good place to post additional information, track experience and loot, etc.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Yes, a Rogue's Gallery thread is definitely a good idea. It puts all the character sheets in one easy to find place, and gives you a good place to post additional information, track experience and loot, etc.




Here's a link to the location to put the rogues gallery

Plots & Places - EN World D&D / RPG News

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/266217-insights-shadow-giants-rogues-gallery.html - an example of one set-up


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Okay, Anundr is ready for me to review. How is everybody else coming on sheets and backgrounds?




I have the basic concept down, just need to type it up. The next fee days are busy but by the end of the week I should have him done.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Healing and Sun domains. I might consider swapping Sun for one of Sarenae's other domains, but that is one of the decisions I still need to make.




Like what? I was considering Sun. My cleric will be different than Danth obviously, but what other domain are you looking at? I know I want Fire. But was thinking Sun worked well.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

Fenris said:


> I have the basic concept down, just need to type it up. The next fee days are busy but by the end of the week I should have him done.




What's a *fee* day? 



Fenris said:


> Like what? I was considering Sun. My cleric will be different than Danth obviously, but what other domain are you looking at? I know I want Fire. But was thinking Sun worked well.




Sun is pretty decent, but I think some of the domain spells are the same as Fire.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2009)

Rhun said:


> What's a *fee* day?




A day when you are so busy you don't notice what you type


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 10, 2009)

Fenris said:


> I have the basic concept down, just need to type it up. The next fee days are busy but by the end of the week I should have him done.



 Sure, I understand Fenris. My hope is that everyone can have characters finished by the end of this week, and then the game can get started.

Meanwhile, I'll get a separate thread for character sheets up and running in the very near future.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 10, 2009)

Character in progress
[sblock]
Name: Corus Varan
Class: Cleric
Race: Human 
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: NG
Deity:Sarenrae

Str: 12 +1 (02p.)      Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 10 +0 (00p.)      BAB: +0         HP: 9 (8+1 Con)
Con: 13 +1 (03p.)      Grapple: +1     Dmg Red: XX/XXXX
Int: 10 +0 (00p.)      Speed: 20'      CMB: +1
Wis: 18 +4 (10p.+race)Init: +0        CMD: 11
Cha: 14 +2 (05p.)      ACP: -0         Spell Fail: XX%

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +5    +2    +0    +X    +X    +0    17
Touch: 10              Flatfooted: 17      

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      2    +1   +0     +3 
Ref:                       0    +0   +0     +0 
Will:                      2    +4   +0     +6

Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical
Scimitar                    +1     1d6+1      18-20x2


Languages: Common, 

Abilities: Aura of Good, Channel Energy (1d6, DC 13, 7times per day)

Feats: Extra Channel, Selective Channeling 

Traits: Caretaker, Sacred Touch

Spells: 
Domains: Fire (Fire bolt 1d6+1, 7/day), Sun (+1 Channeling damage vs undead)

Spells per day: 3; 2+1
Spells Prepared (Usually, assume as default)
Orisons: Detect magic, Guidance,Light, 
1st Level: Bless, Remove Fear, + Burning Hands (D)

* D indicates a Domain Spell

Skill Points: 4       Max Ranks: 1
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Class  Total
Diplomacy                  1    +2          +3      +6
Heal                         1    +4     +1  +3      +9
Kn: Religion                1    +0          +3      +4
Perception                 0    +4          +0      +4
Spellcraft                    1    +0          +3      +4


Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Scale Armor               50 gp
Heavy Steel Shield      20 gp
Scimitar                    15 gp              
Explorers outfit 
Backpack                   2 gp
Silver Holy Symbol      25 gp
Flask of Holy Water    25 gp
4 days Trail rations      2 gp
Bedroll                       1 sp
Waterskin                   1 gp
Whetstone                 1 cp
Loaf of bread              1 cp
Hunk of cheese           1 sp


Total Weight:35lb      Money:  7 sp; 8 cp

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                43    86   130   130   650

Age: 18
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 180
Eyes: Green
Hair: Brown
Skin: Fair

Background: Corvus was born to be a cleric, or so it would seem. His parents were devout worshippers of Sarenrae. Corvus was born at high noon during the summer, a sacred time for Sarenrae. For whatever reason Corvus was drawn to serve the Dawn Bringer. He was an affable lad, always seeking to help wherever he could. He was smitten with the inn-keeper's older daughter and interceeded on her behalf a time or two when her antics got her in trouble. His real training began when he started taking lessons from Father Rantal Prasst on healing. Father Prasst was an accomplished healer and Corvus was an apt student. Though they were of different faiths, they shared the passion for healing. But as Corvus grew older, the Dawn Flower grew within him and he desired more. he wanted to be the tool of Redemption for Sarenrae, heal the sick, fight evil and bring The Light to the darkness. So the young man stands ready for a transition to adulthood, ready and eager for the responsibility and challenges that face him
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Meanwhile, I'll get a separate thread for character sheets up and running in the very near future.





Sweet!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 10, 2009)

Alrighty, here is a link to our rogues gallery. Please go ahead and post your completed (or work-in-progress) character sheets there.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 10, 2009)

And...I now have an avatar! Huzzah!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> And...I now have an avatar! Huzzah!




Very nice!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 11, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Very nice!




hey Rhun,
FYI They changed Rage from the beta version. rage points are gone and now you rage by rounds per day. So your character can rage 6 rounds per day. Rage powers are still there but no longer cost points.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2009)

Fenris said:


> hey Rhun,
> FYI They changed Rage from the beta version. rage points are gone and now you rage by rounds per day. So your character can rage 6 rounds per day. Rage powers are still there but no longer cost points.





Oh cool, thanks for the catch! I appreciate it.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to post and see how everyone's doing. Character sheets coming along okay?


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm sorry about my disappearance these last few days. I'm generally only limited to posting whilst I'm working but I came down with the Swine Flu so I haven't been able to go into work, ergo no posting. I probably won't be back into work til Monday of next week, but I'll try to post as much as I can while I'm stuck at home.

Since it looks like we've got the standard party so far, I've got my pick of any character. Right now I'm thinking either a ranged-based fighter or possibly a druid, most likely the former.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 12, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I'm sorry about my disappearance these last few days. I'm generally only limited to posting whilst I'm working but I came down with the Swine Flu so I haven't been able to go into work, ergo no posting. I probably won't be back into work til Monday of next week, but I'll try to post as much as I can while I'm stuck at home.
> 
> Since it looks like we've got the standard party so far, I've got my pick of any character. Right now I'm thinking either a ranged-based fighter or possibly a druid, most likely the former.



 Oh, wow! I hope it's not a serious case! And please, don't worry about anything as unimportant as this game while you recover. I will say that I'd be happy to see you play either of the concepts you mention here, though. Thanks for checking in, and please get well soon.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 12, 2009)

Rhun, I wanted to let you know that I looked over Anundr's character sheet, and it all looks perfectly fine to me. Good job!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Rhun, I wanted to let you know that I looked over Anundr's character sheet, and it all looks perfectly fine to me. Good job!




Thanks, BAJ! I did have the unfair advantage of having him mostly done already, and just having to make some minor tweaks, though. That probably saved me a lot of time and mistakes!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey all, just checking in. Anybody think they'll have a finished character sheet today? I'm eager to get this game started.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Hey all, just checking in. Anybody think they'll have a finished character sheet today? I'm eager to get this game started.




I join with BAJ! I'm eager too...let's get those PCs finished up!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 13, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Hey all, just checking in. Anybody think they'll have a finished character sheet today? I'm eager to get this game started.




My character is mostly done mechanically, just need equipment and background.

I think Queenie at least as far as that on her character as well.

But I will try to wrap him up tonight.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 13, 2009)

Can't believe I can't find a single image of a male elf with sword without armor.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> Can't believe I can't find a single image of a male elf with sword without armor.




Just need to search a little harder.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

Actually, I like this one better:


----------



## Queenie (Nov 13, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Hey all, just checking in. Anybody think they'll have a finished character sheet today? I'm eager to get this game started.




I'm pretty sure that Fenris has my sheet finished and posted up thread somewhere... I need to write up my background, which you know a bit about already.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

Woo-hoo! We're getting close then.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

If you guys could, please post finished character sheets in the Rogues Gallery.

Thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> Apparently, I suck.  Somebody, finds one and now I can't get it show in the post.  Anyone know What I'm doing wrong?




Not sure exactly how you were trying to post the pic, but it can sometimes be tricky. How are you trying to load the picture?


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 13, 2009)

with the image tool at the top of the post.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2009)

I've never used the image tool.

I either click "Manage Attachments" and upload the pic directly to EN World, or I use off-site hosting (generally ImageShack). If you use ImageShack, when you load a pic, it gives you forum code to use to add the pic into posts.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a bump to see how the characters are coming along?


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 15, 2009)

He's in the rogue's gallery including the pic.  Thanks


----------



## Queenie (Nov 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Just a bump to see how the characters are coming along?




Teehee, excited are we?? 

Fenris finished up the crunch today and I just need to add some of the fluff. I'm actually working on it right now.

Where do you get your pictures from? Cause you find the most awesome images. I need to find a girlish rogue...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2009)

There are a bunch of different sites out there, and searching google is never a bad way to go. With that said, it can certainly be time consuming if you are looking for a "perfect" pic.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice, thanks for the bump Rhun! 'Kay all, here's the deal. Tomorrow, I'm gonna crunch numbers on PC sheets for rangerjohn, Fenris and Queenie. Hopefully, too, ethandrew is feeling better and he'll be able to get something going quickly.

I'm going to draw a line in the sand and say the in-game for this thread goes up by Wednesday at the latest. Anybody who isn't ready by then will just have to play catch-up.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> I'm going to draw a line in the sand and say the in-game for this thread goes up by Wednesday at the latest. Anybody who isn't ready by then will just have to play catch-up.




Excellent! Can't wait to play, BAJ!


----------



## Queenie (Nov 17, 2009)

Mariana is posted!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 17, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Mariana is posted!




Awesome! Review will happen today. Yesterday was a terrible Monday, so I just couldn't get to it. Today is much better.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

I hope you didn't jinx yourself by saying that, BAJ! Every time I say that, I get into trouble.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I hope you didn't jinx yourself by saying that, BAJ! Every time I say that, I get into trouble.



 Agh, I hope not!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> If you guys could, please post finished character sheets in the Rogues Gallery.
> 
> Thanks!




At first glance, the only issue I see is that your PC should have one more skill. 2 for first level wizard, and another 3 for intelligence.

You should also probably include the spells in your spellbook somewhere, as you will have more of those than spells actually prepared.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> At first glance, the only issue I see is that your PC should have one more skill. 2 for first level wizard, and another 3 for intelligence.
> 
> You should also probably include the spells in your spellbook somewhere, as you will have more of those than spells actually prepared.




Or not, since I'm playing a rogue 

Is it messed up for rogue?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Or not, since I'm playing a rogue
> 
> Is it messed up for rogue?





LOL. I wasn't talking about your PC! I was talking about rangerjohn's PC. I quoted the wrong post above.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> LOL. I wasn't talking about your PC! I was talking about rangerjohn's PC. I quoted the wrong post above.




 I was confused! rofl


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright, I'm back at work and itching to get started. I've got a little bit of work to do, grumble grumble, but once I'm done with that I'll dive right into this. I'm still thinking ranged fighter, but mulling over ideas for other characters since I'm the superfluous fifth.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey all, with apologies for the further delay, I'm pleased to say that I'm reviewing character sheets right now. Once that's done, I'll get the IC thread started right away (even if there are some fixes needed to the sheets, at least you guys can start getting into character).

Comments for Elandril coming up in a moment...


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> Alright, I'm back at work and itching to get started. I've got a little bit of work to do, grumble grumble, but once I'm done with that I'll dive right into this. I'm still thinking ranged fighter, but mulling over ideas for other characters since I'm the superfluous fifth.



 Awesome, glad you're still on board, ethandrew! If you can come up with your character race/class pretty soon, I'll give your guy a mentor, and you can get involved in the soon-forthcoming IC thread asap.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

rangerjohn, I went over Elandril. Overall, he looks complete and correct now. 

There is one exception, and that is with his skills. In PFRPG, there are no more separate skills for Listen, Spot, and Search. Instead, they have all been rolled into one skill, Perception. If you want to put his fifth skill rank in Perception, that would be fine. The total would come to +3, because it's not a class skill. Please let me know. Everything else looks fine.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> There is one exception, and that is with his skills. In PFRPG, there are no more separate skills for Listen, Spot, and Search. Instead, they have all been rolled into one skill, Perception. If you want to put his fifth skill rank in Perception, that would be fine. The total would come to +3, because it's not a class skill. Please let me know. Everything else looks fine.




Can't believe I missed that when I looked him over! Show you who is new to PF.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Can't believe I missed that when I looked him over! Show you who is new to PF.



 Nonetheless, I appreciate the assist!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

Queenie, having looked over Mariana, I have to say that everything looks great. She's ready to go!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

3 out of 4.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay, Fenris, let's make it 4 for 4. Corvus looks really good, with only a couple minor points for me to raise.

First, I think his channel DC save should be 12, not 13 (As I understand it, the half caster level component would round down, not up).

Second, and this isn't an error so much as a superfluous artifact: His sheet still has a spot for Grapple, but this mechanic is rolled into the CMB in PFRPG, and thus, unnecessary.

That's it. Otherwise, he looks great!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 18, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Okay, Fenris, let's make it 4 for 4. Corvus looks really good, with only a couple minor points for me to raise.
> 
> First, I think his channel DC save should be 12, not 13 (As I understand it, the half caster level component would round down, not up).
> 
> ...




Sorry BAJ. Usually the 1/2 caster level states minimum of 1 but it doesn't here. I will fix both things this evening.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 18, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Queenie, having looked over Mariana, I have to say that everything looks great. She's ready to go!




Sweet! Thanks to Fenris for all his help! I can't wait to get started, I have a feeling this is going to be a good group


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

Wait no longer, the IC thread is up and running! Yay!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Wait no longer, the IC thread is up and running! Yay!




Wow, you go BAJ! Three cheers for you!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 18, 2009)

Just so there's no confusion, my intent is that all of the PCs are meeting for dinner at the Seven Silvers tavern on the night before the big ceremony (to send them on their way to the Crypt of the Everflame). Mariana is already there, since she lives and works there. I'd like everyone else to role-play his entrance. Presumably, the PCs all know of each other beforehand. The degree of acquaintance is up to you.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Presumably, the PCs all know of each other beforehand. The degree of acquaintance is up to you.





I figure Anundr is a bit of a loner, and anti-social, which would help to explain his low charisma. Not that he can't be social, just that he tends to be gruff and speak his mind.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 18, 2009)

Yay!  Hip, Hip Horay!


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2009)

Are skills the same for Pathfinder than typical 3.5? Do I get 4X in the first level and then X each subsequent level?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2009)

[Kabitz on]
no, instead you get a +3 to the skill that is both a class skill and has a rank in it. cross class skills have a 1 for 1 rank/ skill point invested, but not +3 liike the class skill. further more you can have no more the 1 rank per character level.
[Kibitz off]


----------



## Queenie (Nov 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I figure Anundr is a bit of a loner, and anti-social, which would help to explain his low charisma. Not that he can't be social, just that he tends to be gruff and speak his mind.




He may know Mariana though, if he comes in to drink at all, since she works there


----------



## Queenie (Nov 19, 2009)

And I should have read the thread first, lol.

I'm excited to get to have a chance to roleplay for a little bit before we get into the action. It'll help (at least me) develop her personality a little better.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

Queenie said:


> He may know Mariana though, if he comes in to drink at all, since she works there




Yeah, I'm sure he'd be a regular, so he'd know Mariana.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 19, 2009)

First of all, thank you Scott for the clarification. Second of all, thank you Ryun for I swiped your little character sheet and modified it for myself. Thirdly, I chose a ranged fighter.

And so, without further delay, to the depths of piggy aviation and back, I present my character:

[sblock=Seddon Brusk]*Seddon Brusk*
Neutral Good Human Male
Fighter 1

XP: 

*Stats*
Str 14 (+2) (5 points)
Dex 18 (+4) (10 points + 2 Racial)
Con 14 (+2) (5 points)
Int 8 (-1) (-2 points)
Wis 12 (+1) (2 points)
Cha 10 (+0) (0 points)

*General*
HP: 12 (10 [1st level] + 2 [con])
AC: 17 (10 base, +3 armor, +4 dex)
--- Touch AC 14
--- Flatfooted 13
Initiative: +4 (+4 Dex)
Move: 30’ (30’ base)

*Combat*
BAB: +1
Melee: +3 
--- Trident +3 (1d8+2/x2)
--- Dagger +3 (1d4+2/19-20)
Ranged: +5
--- Longbow +6 (1d8/x3/100ft)

If Within 30ft:
--- Longbow +7 (1d8+1/x3/100ft)

Combat Maneuver Bonus: +3
Combat Maneuver Defense: 17

*Saves:*
Fort: +4 (2 base, + 2 con)
Ref: +4 (0 base, + 4 dex)
Wil: +1 (0 base, + 1 wis)

*Skills:*
- (2 total: +2 class, +1 human, -1 int)
Climb +6 (1  rank, +3 trained, +2 str, -0 ACP)
Perception +1 (0 ranks, +1 wis)
Survival +6 (1 rank, +3 trained, +1 wis, +1 trait)

*Languages:*
- Common

*Feats:*
- Weapon Focus: Longbow
- Point Blank Shot
- Precise Shot

*Traits*
- Armor Expert
- Poverty-Stricken

*Class Features:*
- Bonus Feat

*Racial Features:*
- +2 to One Ability
- Medium Size
- Normal Speed
- Bonus Skill Points
- Bonus Feat

*Arms, Armor and Equipment:*
- Studded Leather (25gp, 20lb)
- Trident (15gp, 4lb)
- Longbow (100gp, 3lb)
- Arrows x2 (2gp, 6lb)
- Dagger (2gp, 1lb)
- Traveler’s Outfit (1gp, 5lb [worn])
- Backpack (2gp, 2lb)
--- Bedroll (1sp, 5lb)
--- Torch (1cp, 1lb)
--- Trail rations 2 days (1gp, 2lb)
--- Waterskin (1gp, 4lb)
- Beltpouch (1gp, 0.5lb)
--- Fishhook (1sp, ---)
--- Flint & Steel (1gp, ---)
--- Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)
--- Coin [20gp, 7sp, 7cp]


[sblock=Description]Age: 17
Height: 5' 6"
Weight: 160
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: Fair







*

Seddon is quite plain looking. With a small forehead and a squat nose, his brown eyes seem a little close together, completing the altogether forgettable face. With his hair cut short, Seddon is a bit below average in height, but it’s clear he’s got a solid musculature. His fair skin is pale due to the large amounts of time he spends in shade hunting.[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]Seddon Brusk is the only son to an aging hunter who lives in the woods north of Kessen. The hunter, a rough man, was a dominant man who controlled the lives of his family members, and so Seddon, being his only male child, was taught to hunt and take care of the family when the time came. A hunting accident cost his father the use of his left leg, and so for the past few months Seddon had been the hunter gatherer. He was no where near the skill of his father, but the immersion was quickening his pace of learning.

When the call to the crypts came for those able bodied youths, Seddon knew this was supposed to be his year. The expedition was supposed to leave the day before his 18th birthday, but given the circumstances, Seddon’s father was less than enthusiastic about his son being off gallivanting in the pomp and ceremony the expedition typically portended.

It took some convincing in the eleventh hour by Seddon and his mother to get his father to acquiesce, plus the fact that if Seddon wanted the hope of honest work in the future, he needed to complete this right of passage, otherwise it could spell doom for his family.

Coming from a reclusive family, Seddon is a bit antisocial and awkward at times, though he has a kind and gentle heart. He cares greatly for his family and would love the opportunity to gain the friendship and companionship such an endeavor might create. Growing up on the other side of the river did have its disadvantages.[/sblock][/sblock]

*Picture taken from random Imageshack page.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 19, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> First of all, thank you Scott for the clarification.




glad to be of assistance



> Second of all, thank you Ryun for I swiped your little character sheet and modified it for myself.



that has never happened on enworld, ever .



> Thirdly, I chose a ranged fighter.
> 
> And so, without further delay, to the depths of piggy aviation and back, I present my character:
> 
> ...




you sayn' pigs do fly? wow.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 19, 2009)

ethandrew! Great to see that you've survived the old H1N1 experience, and are back in the saddle. I've not yet looked over your character mechanically (that's coming up next) but conceptually, he looks just fine. On that count, you can feel free to introduce him in the IC action as soon as you are able.

(To the other players, please note that he is the 'mystery' fifth member of the party, so role-playing some surprise as to his inclusion would be appropriate.)

ethandrew, are you interested in having a mentor to tie your character's background a little bit more into the town of Kassen? I'll post here the recommended ranger mentor from the module (I know, Seddon's a fighter, but this one seemed a better fit). If you want to use it or adapt it, that's fine. If not, what you've already done with your background would be fine. I just didn't want you to feel left out, since all the others used the mentor concept.

[sblock=Suggested ranger mentor]Arnama Lastrid: Nirmathas is known for its rangers, valiant woodsmen who have spent years carving out a nation and protecting it from foreign and domestic threats. Arnama is one such ranger. She is tough, quiet, and more than willing to risk her life to protect the people of Kassen and the country she has grown to love. Arnama was orphaned during the early wars with Molthune, growing up in a band of adopted parents. These rangers taught her everything she knows. When Arnama came of age, she left the band to find out where her parents came from. That trek led her to Kassen, where she has remained ever since, living in their old house just outside town. Arnama is a skilled ranger but not the best teacher. Those who have tried to learn from her find her impatient and without discipline. She does, however, excel at teaching by example, leading her charges on far-ranging patrols and hunts.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 19, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> that has never happened on enworld, ever.




I know, I'm a trailblazer. You'd best be watching out!


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 19, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> ethandrew, are you interested in having a mentor to tie your character's background a little bit more into the town of Kassen? I'll post here the recommended ranger mentor from the module (I know, Seddon's a fighter, but this one seemed a better fit). If you want to use it or adapt it, that's fine. If not, what you've already done with your background would be fine. I just didn't want you to feel left out, since all the others used the mentor concept.
> 
> [sblock=Suggested ranger mentor]Arnama Lastrid: Nirmathas is known for its rangers, valiant woodsmen who have spent years carving out a nation and protecting it from foreign and domestic threats. Arnama is one such ranger. She is tough, quiet, and more than willing to risk her life to protect the people of Kassen and the country she has grown to love. Arnama was orphaned during the early wars with Molthune, growing up in a band of adopted parents. These rangers taught her everything she knows. When Arnama came of age, she left the band to find out where her parents came from. That trek led her to Kassen, where she has remained ever since, living in their old house just outside town. Arnama is a skilled ranger but not the best teacher. Those who have tried to learn from her find her impatient and without discipline. She does, however, excel at teaching by example, leading her charges on far-ranging patrols and hunts.[/sblock]




I think I will use the mentor to a lessened degree. I'll update the background with something more befitting the circumstances.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I know, I'm a trailblazer. You'd best be watching out!




I started stealing character sheets years ago, and then modding them to my liking. And, I've ended up with the one ethandrew swiped!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 19, 2009)

ethandrew, I've looked over Seddon's sheet now, and have just one comment:

In the PFRPG system, every level selected in a character's favored class allows for a choice of a bonus hit point or a bonus skill point. So, if you'd like to make Seddon's favored class fighter, he would be entitled to one of these. If you don't want to make his favored class fighter, could you please specify what you'd like it to be?

That's my only quibble, everything else looks great!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> I started stealing character sheets years ago, and then modding them to my liking. And, I've ended up with the one ethandrew swiped!




It is a nice sheet! If I ever get a chance to be a player 'round here, I'll probably steal it too!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 19, 2009)

Fenris, your character sheet and IC post refer to your character alternately as Corus or Corvus. Would you mind clarifying, if only so I can be sure to spell it correctly when I post?


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 19, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> It is a nice sheet! If I ever get a chance to be a player 'round here, I'll probably steal it too!




I should clarify, this was my first _Pathfinder_ steal. I've been hamburgling for years now.

BAJ, I will make Fighter the favored class and I think I'll just take the Extra HP. The hard life has made him tougher.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 19, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> BAJ, I will make Fighter the favored class and I think I'll just take the Extra HP. The hard life has made him tougher.




So noted. Thanks!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 19, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I think I will use the mentor to a lessened degree. I'll update the background with something more befitting the circumstances.




Sounds great! (You're still free to introduce your fighter in the IC thread, though.)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I should clarify, this was my first _Pathfinder_ steal. I've been hamburgling for years now.




Gotta love the hamburgling!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 20, 2009)

FYI, Mariana's pickpocketing of Seddon's coin purse was handled via a PM'd Sleight of Hand check.

I don't want anyone to think Queenie had overstepped her bounds. It's all on the up and up.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

Works for me. I don't let much get to me. Its all good roleplaying in my book.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm actually glad you clarified because for a second there I thought Mariana was propositioning Seddon for some _craftiness_. I failed my intelligence check.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 20, 2009)

Just trying to have a little innocent fun... 

And who said she isn't propositioning some extra special _craftiness_...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Just trying to have a little innocent fun...
> 
> And who said she isn't propositioning some extra special _craftiness_...





LOL. And that's why I like roleplaying with you Queenie!


----------



## Queenie (Nov 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> LOL. And that's why I like roleplaying with you Queenie!






You might regret saying that Rhun, you just might...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2009)

Queenie said:


> You might regret saying that Rhun, you just might...




Maybe...but I'm not really the type for regrets.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 21, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Maybe...but I'm not really the type for regrets.




Very good news indeed!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Rhun, I've been thinking about how to handle combat/dungeon exploration maps for this game. I really like the ones you have for your Greyhawk game. Are they difficult or time-consuming to create? I am a total novice with Excel, but I was wondering if you'd mind offering some tips or guidance? Thanks.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 21, 2009)

Everyone, just wanted to say that I'm enjoying the role-playing very much so far! Keep up the good work!

Scene advancement to the sending-off ceremony will probably go up Monday.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Hey Rhun, I've been thinking about how to handle combat/dungeon exploration maps for this game. I really like the ones you have for your Greyhawk game. Are they difficult or time-consuming to create? I am a total novice with Excel, but I was wondering if you'd mind offering some tips or guidance? Thanks.




Honestly, it is pretty easy, but I just do the basics. And it can be a bit time consuming if you do a bunch all at once, but if you are just doing chamber by chamber it usually only takes a few minutes. First, I make the height and width of the cells all the same, making the grid. Then, make sure you have the drawing toolbar selected. That gives you all the lines, autoshapes, etc. From there, you just need to practice a bit to line everything else.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the mapping tips, Rhun. I'll have to play around with Excel a bit, and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Thanks for the mapping tips, Rhun. I'll have to play around with Excel a bit, and see what I can come up with.




You'll do fine, I'm sure. And there are some free map making programs out there if you look too. I just haven't had the time to figure any of them out yet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 22, 2009)

[sblock=Queeny and Rhun] just wanted to toss in a couple of pennies here:
Don't be intimidated ny her Rhun. I for one know that it is a great honor and pleasure to rp with queeny, and fenris too, just for the record.[/sblock]


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 25, 2009)

Quiet day today, hmm? Well, I'm planning to post IC tomorrow and advance things, one way or the other. I'm sure it's safe to assume the arrival of the other PCs.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

@ DeWar: I wasn't worried. Queenie is in another game of mine, and I think I'm in multiple games with Fenris. 

@ BAJ: Things always slow down around holidays. Which is funny, because you would think folks would have more time to post, but for some reason it doesn't work like that.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 25, 2009)

I myself would have the time, but not the opportunity.  As I post from the library.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

rangerjohn said:


> I myself would have the time, but not the opportunity.  As I post from the library.




Ah...that would make things difficult. Cool to know you can get on here from the library, though.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm here! Yeah the past couple of days have been busy. I'm shipping off my daughter this afternoon to go with her dad so I should actually have more time the next bunch of days - minus the time I am away for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

Queenie said:


> I'm here! Yeah the past couple of days have been busy. I'm shipping off my daughter this afternoon to go with her dad so I should actually have more time the next bunch of days - minus the time I am away for Thanksgiving dinner.




And the four hours after where you can't move, and the only thing you can do is wonder why you ate as much as you did.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll actually be moving this holiday weekend, so my posting might be a little erratic. However, there are two caveats to this bad news: 1) I can, and will if I need to, post from my phone, and 2) this move will enable me to post from my home computer, instead of being limited to posting at work.


----------



## Queenie (Nov 25, 2009)

Rhun said:


> And the four hours after where you can't move, and the only thing you can do is wonder why you ate as much as you did.




 I never regret eating my desserts! (Cause of course, being a girl, we stuff ourselves on dessert rather than Turkey).



ethandrew said:


> I'll actually be moving this holiday weekend, so my posting might be a little erratic. However, there are two caveats to this bad news: 1) I can, and will if I need to, post from my phone, and 2) this move will enable me to post from my home computer, instead of being limited to posting at work.



 Sounds great - good luck with the move!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

Queenie said:


> I never regret eating my desserts! (Cause of course, being a girl, we stuff ourselves on dessert rather than Turkey)




That's true. I never get to the dessert because I gorge on turkey, potatoes, and the rest.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 25, 2009)

so Queeny, how do you keep that girlish figure?


----------



## Queenie (Nov 25, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> so Queeny, how do you keep that girlish figure?




Lots and lots of sex?


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

ethandrew said:


> I'll actually be moving this holiday weekend, so my posting might be a little erratic. However, there are two caveats to this bad news: 1) I can, and will if I need to, post from my phone, and 2) this move will enable me to post from my home computer, instead of being limited to posting at work.



It's good to know you'll be able to post from home soon, ethandrew!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Lots and lots of sex?




Whoa, TMI!!!! 

On that note...happy Thanksgiving (tomorrow) everyone!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Look at me, I snuck away long enough to post IC!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 26, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Lots and lots of sex?




Heh. When Will I lern not to ask questions like that. *Blush*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2009)

Queenie said:


> Lots and lots of sex?




Now that is the type of answer I want to see more of! LOL.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi all, life returns to normal today, so I'm in catchup mode. I am hoping to get a new IC post up today, but if I can't manage it, I'll do it tomorrow. 

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2009)

Weekend and holiday was good! Just trying to get things back to normal now.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Dec 1, 2009)

Normal? Yesterday? Not so much.

But today? Much better. 

New IC post up!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2009)

Today is somewhat better than yesterday for me, but hopefully tomorrow will be even better!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Dec 2, 2009)

Guys (and girl), I just wanted to let you know that your role-playing brings a smile to my face! You're all interacting together very well, and showcasing the various personalities of your characters. Keep up the great work! 

I might be able to have a new IC post up tonight, otherwise it will be tomorrow.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm having a great time. My only complaint is that I want more!


----------



## renau1g (Dec 2, 2009)

You truly are insatiable Queenie


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2009)

Queenie said:


> I'm having a great time. My only complaint is that I want more!






renau1g said:


> You truly are insatiable Queenie




Indeed! Let's have more!


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll do my best, guys. Glad you're enjoying things so far!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> I'll do my best, guys. Glad you're enjoying things so far!




Really, take your time. The leading cause of premature game death around here is DMs pushing themselves too much when it comes to posting updates and such, and they burn out from it. I'd rather you slow the pace if need be so that you don't burn out.


----------



## Queenie (Dec 2, 2009)

You guys make me laugh.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

Queenie said:


> You guys make me laugh.




Laughter is good for you! Or so they say.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Dec 3, 2009)

Rhun, the fallen log provides low cover for the orcs, as well as presents difficult terrain for movement purposes.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Rhun, the fallen log provides low cover for the orcs, as well as presents difficult terrain for movement purposes.




It should work both ways for cover right, once Anundr gets up next to it?


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Dec 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It should work both ways for cover right, once Anundr gets up next to it?



 Yep, that'd be correct!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Yep, that'd be correct!




Nice!


----------



## Fenris (Dec 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It should work both ways for cover right, once Anundr gets up next to it?




Falling down from injuries provides cover too Rhun


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey all, 

In trying to get my act together for future combats, I'm trying some different things for map making.

One thing that might help is if I had a picture I could use as a token for each character. We already have nice-looking pic for Anundr. Rangerjohn, the one you posted for Elandril doesn't seem to work anymore, so I can't get to that. And, I don't think we ever had pics for any of the other characters. If you guys think you could come up with some and post them with your character sheets in the RG, that would be a big help.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 4, 2009)

I know Queenie posted one for mariana, and I did too. but mine has disappeared. I will work on getting my pic back up and a face shot as well to use as a token.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Dec 4, 2009)

Fenris said:


> I know Queenie posted one for mariana, and I did too. but mine has disappeared. I will work on getting my pic back up and a face shot as well to use as a token.




That would be awesome, Fenris! Sorry I missed those pics the first time around.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Dec 4, 2009)

ethandrew, I just realized tht you do indeed already have a character pic embedded in your char. sheet, so please disregard my request.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 4, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> ethandrew, I just realized tht you do indeed already have a character pic embedded in your char. sheet, so please disregard my request.




You see I preemptively anticipated this exact request and found what you would eventually be looking for in an effort to streamline Future-ethandrew's efforts. Past-ethandrew was such a nice guy.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2009)

Turning over a new leaf, ethandrew?


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Turning over a new leaf, ethandrew?




_Past_-ethandrew was a nice guy, _Present_-ethandrew is still a dick.


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy Monday!

I'll have a resolution up in a little while for Anundr's final act of round 1. Then, on to round 2!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> I'll have a resolution up in a little while for Anundr's final act of round 1. Then, on to round 2!




Unless he gets some healing, it may be the final act of his life!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey BAJ, do you want me to wait until Anundr's initiative comes up to act on the new information?


----------



## Broad Arrow Jack (Dec 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hey BAJ, do you want me to wait until Anundr's initiative comes up to act on the new information?




No, go ahead and have him talk to the others, that'd be a free action. Might give us some needed forward impetus!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 8, 2009)

Broad Arrow Jack said:


> Happy Monday!!




you are a sick and twisted man. Happy and monday in one breath. *sigh*.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 9, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> you are a sick and twisted man. Happy and monday in one breath. *sigh*.




They happen, on occasion.


----------

